# please suggest gaming pc under rs 30000



## trick mab (Aug 24, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: Movies(HD) , games(like farcry 4),autocad software,video editing

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes in future

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: new monitor needed, 22 inch

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: speaker,graphics card....i will buy graphics card later.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: september 2nd week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:no, done by assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: i live in panvel,navi mumbai,Maharashtra

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:i am assembling the pc first time so please include all the parts.......




Ty for support.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 24, 2015)

*Budget - 30k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i3 4150*7,900**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S1*3,600**Memory*Kingston HyperX FuryDDR3 8GB 1600MHz*3,300**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,500**Cabinet*Zebronics SPY II*1,000**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,400**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**31,000*


----------



## trick mab (Aug 27, 2015)

Where i can get dell s2240l monitor at rs8400??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2015)

trick mab said:


> Where i can get dell s2240l monitor at rs8400??



Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs./- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## trick mab (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you



One more suggestion,
I cant get zebronics spy 2......can u suggest any other cabinet with same spec,quality and price


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 28, 2015)

trick mab said:


> Thank you
> One more suggestion,
> I cant get zebronics spy 2......can u suggest any other cabinet with same spec,quality and price



Zebronics ARMOUR Desktop PC Cabinet (without SMPS) ZEB-124R - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## rickysingh977 (Aug 28, 2015)

i Would Prefer Amd For Budget and Gaming Builds and for Future expandability and Overclocking.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 29, 2015)

IMO go with FX6300+GA78LMT-USB3


----------



## trick mab (Aug 31, 2015)

Which ups unit i should use for above mentioned configuration? and please tell me price of that ups also.


----------



## hitesh (Aug 31, 2015)

What sunil suggested is good enough, but here is a heads up, that dell monitor is very glossy (using it) and I personally hate it. So if you don't like glossy avoid it all costs


----------



## trick mab (Aug 31, 2015)

Ups is not mentioned above in sunil sir's configuration so please tell me ups with good quality and low prise for budget 30000


 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] please suggest me good ups for this configuration in my budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 14, 2015)

trick mab said:


> Ups is not mentioned above in sunil sir's configuration so please tell me ups with good quality and low prise for budget 30000
> @bssunilreddy  please suggest me good ups for this configuration in my budget.



APC 600VA UPS @ 2.2k


----------

